# cordless cat5 stapler??



## chewy

Dont staple Cat5.


----------



## aktrapper

OK ...we will glue it on. 
Chewy, How do they do it NZ?


----------



## chewy

Staple velcro onto the timber if you have to, the less you do to it the better. Otherwise use cable clips that are larger than the cable.


----------



## aktrapper

chewy said:


> Dont staple Cat5.


We have used t25 staples for 20 years here. Nothing wrong with stapling as long as it is done properly and with the proper staple. I have been on plenty of trouble calls that the customer used a paper stapler to short out their line cord or GRBY.(green, red black yellow)
We use a cmr outside rated cable.BTW and are looking for better exterior staples hand staple guns.


----------



## chewy

aktrapper said:


> We have used t25 staples for 20 years here. Nothing wrong with stapling as long as it is done properly and with the proper staple. I have been on plenty of trouble calls that the customer used a paper stapler to short out their line cord or GRBY.(green, red black yellow)
> We use a cmr outside rated cable.BTW and are looking for better exterior staples hand staple guns.


Your stapling cat5 to the outside of a house?


----------



## Wired4Life10

Clips. There is a reason that TWC and Comcast aren't stapling their coax and coax is much more forgiving than Cat5e. Also, if stapling, don't use battery operated. At least with a manual, you have some control over leverage and force. You don't have that with a battery powered. Laziness is why integrators hate cable installers.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Arrow T59 staples are the AT&T spec for Cat 5. It will not pinch the wire, but it also does not hold it tight. I think it looks like  anywhere other than basements or attics.











My personal favorite is a cable clamp that fits the fits the cable snug, but does not distort the cable.









Use the black ones outdoors with a 1/4" hexhead screw and your drill/driver.

Best install would be to run the wire in such a way that staples are not needed!


----------



## aktrapper

chewy said:


> Your stapling cat5 to the outside of a house?


Reread OP.

Yes, we run a short cat 5 from our NID, or demarcation to wherever the customer wants the jack that the modem plugs into.

I do like using the one hole black zipties, on metal and hardiplank.

On stapling....
The key is to use a staple gun that doesn't high joint the conductors.
We r gonna trial a new staple gun as soon as they arrive.
We are done with arrow brand.
I am not a fan of the cable. Company (coax) that I see poorly fastened on bldgs.
My installs are pro and clean and if stapled properly does not affect speed


----------



## chewy




----------



## Ty Wrapp

aktrapper said:


> OK ...we will glue it on.
> Chewy, How do they do it NZ?


That reminds me of the time the quality inspector came out to my job. He was going thru his list of materials required to carry in my van. "2 pair drop...check, riser tubes...check, siding clips...nope! If you don't have siding clips, how do you attach wire to siding?"

I said "I'm smart enough to find an alternative to running wire on the outside of a house. When all else fails, a thick bead of silicone with the wire embedded in it works well."


----------



## Kaffeene

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=105&cp_id=10520&cs_id=1052006&p_id=5834&seq=1&format=2

I've used these a lot lately, but it depends on the location of the install.


----------



## JW Splicer

NEC 800.24- staples are ok by code. I don't use them, especially for cat5e, or anything for that matter but it's the telcos cable and they don't certify anything, and NEC doesn't care. Manufacturer might.


----------

